# Best of Breed X Dos..... Plus Merlin's Bling!



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

Merlin took Best of Breed both Saturday and Sunday in West Palm Beach.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

congrats!!


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Congratulations Merlin, I digress in my DF duties I just missed this in dogsports.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Merlin of the glowing Eyes.. "This is MY BLING. You touch my bling I cast eeevil spellz onz yooze." 

Congrats JB and da Magic Man!!!!


----------

